# Clean RV roof & sides



## walter morris (Aug 20, 2014)

What to use on roof and sides ?


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2014)

I use mean green or greased lightning. Cheap and gets the black streaks off easy.


----------



## walter morris (Aug 20, 2014)

Will it work for roof and sides?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2014)

walter morris said:


> What to use on roof and sides ?



metal or vinyl ??


----------



## DC-08 (Aug 20, 2014)

I use Murphys Oil soap on mine.


----------



## walter morris (Aug 20, 2014)

Milkman said:


> metal or vinyl ??



Rubber roof and vinyl sides


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2014)

The greased lightning already recommended  is what I use on my vinyl camper. I havent tried to clean the top


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2014)

I have used it on the rubber roof and it did fine. I would do it early morning, late evening or a cloudy day, or you have to do it in small increments. After you scrub it, it will start to dry before you can rinse it off. My 5th wheel is vinyl. Those black streaks are about impossible without some kind of degreaser.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dawn dish soap on the roof, and a good quality car wash like Maguiars on the sides is what I use. I wouldn't use anything too strong on the rubber roof. And as someone else mentioned, the Murphys oil soap works well too.


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 21, 2014)

It is not recommended to use anything petroleum based on the rubber roof. I got a cleaner specifically for rubber roofs, it did ok but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2014)

Mike 65 said:


> It is not recommended to use anything petroleum based on the rubber roof. I got a cleaner specifically for rubber roofs, it did ok but not what I was hoping for.



 After a good cleaning once a year I put that rubber roof treatment on there with a sponge mop. It's similar to armor all for your tires.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mike 65 said:


> It is not recommended to use anything petroleum based on the rubber roof. I got a cleaner specifically for rubber roofs, it did ok but not what I was hoping for.



Try the blue dawn dish soap mixed 2:1 with water. It works fantastico! Murphys oil also.



riprap said:


> After a good cleaning once a year I put that rubber roof treatment on there with a sponge mop. It's similar to armor all for your tires.



Many claim this rubber tx is a gimic. Although some swear by it. Practically all rubber roof manufacturers recommend cleaning with a mild detergent periodically only. They say no tx neccesary. Thought about trying it myself, but im fortunate to have a bldg that my camper stays under unless in use. This helps more than anything!


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> Try the blue dawn dish soap mixed 2:1 with water. It works fantastico! Murphys oil also.
> 
> 
> 
> Many claim this rubber tx is a gimic. Although some swear by it. Practically all rubber roof manufacturers recommend cleaning with a mild detergent periodically only. They say no tx neccesary. Thought about trying it myself, but im fortunate to have a bldg that my camper stays under unless in use. This helps more than anything!



The rv dealer I use sells both the rubber roof cleaner and treatment. I'm not sure if it does anything either, but the roof manufacturer recommends it and it will void the warranty if you don't use it once a year. Although I don't know what good the warranty is for, because they wont pay if the roof fails or leaks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2014)

Try this product and you will be amazed.  Here is a link to my thread with before and after photos of my camper a few years ago.  Make sure to scroll on down and get the link to this product and follow the direction precisely and it works like magic.

Also, please be advised that this Clorox Bleach product that is mixed with JOMAX is a special  Environmental type of bleach that will NOT harm your camper etc.  This cleaner also worked great in cleaning the entire roof that had been coated with "Cool Seal" as well.  As you can see, it makes it look brand new and that camper was 29 years old at the time too.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311200&highlight=jomax+cleaner


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 23, 2014)

X2 for Jomax. I used it on my park model trailer in Florida, that was very mildewed. It was very easy to use and did a fantastic job. I didn't think about using it on my 5th wheel's roof. I think it would do a good job. Also, I concur with not using anything with petroleum in it. You have to watch because some of the roof cleaners do have petroleum in them. I had someone use one of the cleaners on my roof and the adhesive that holds the membrane to the roof came loose.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok, a question about using Jomax on the camper. What about the decals? Did it bleach-out the decals? I have an orphan camper and new decals are not available.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok, it didn't do a very good job on my roof, IMHO. But it did do a great job on all the hard plastic parts on the roof, such as the A/C covers and the Max-Air vent covers. They look like new. The rubber roof.... not so much. But I did have to rewash the whole camper. It really looked like something that needed to get off of there ASAP. The best thing I can say about it for washing the roof, which I don't now recommend, is that it didn't get slippery.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

Bob Shaw said:


> Ok, a question about using Jomax on the camper. What about the decals? Did it bleach-out the decals? I have an orphan camper and new decals are not available.




Bob, I don't remember it damaging or bleaching out any decal types or colors etc on my camper.  The bleach that should be used was the Clorox "Outdoor" type of bleach that is much more environmentally friendly.






Bob Shaw said:


> Ok, it didn't do a very good job on my roof, IMHO. But it did do a great job on all the hard plastic parts on the roof, such as the A/C covers and the Max-Air vent covers. They look like new. The rubber roof.... not so much. But I did have to rewash the whole camper. It really looked like something that needed to get off of there ASAP. The best thing I can say about it for washing the roof, which I don't now recommend, is that it didn't get slippery.




I had previously applied a heavy coat of Cool Seal on the roof area of my camper a couple of years earlier.  When I cleaned my camper, I used this same mixture on the roof and it cleaned off all of the "blackish" and "greenish" colored mildew type stains as well and left it looking really clean along with the air condition covers etc.  We used very long handle brushes to do the scrub type cleaning after waiting for about 10 minutes after we sprayed the mixture on it.  You can see the handles of these two brushes hanging over the side of my camper in one of the photos shown.  One brush had  "softer type" bristles and the other one had "harder type" bristles and by using the combination of them, everything came out really clean for us.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

I just use powdered laundry soap and water in 5 gal bucket
with long handled brush....Greased lightning will cause streaks
if camper surface is hot....Ever got GL on your hands ??? eats skin!!

Wash camper from bottom up to avoid streaks....Just like you
would wash a house.....


----------

